# Luton Reptile Rescue's 1st Annual Fundraiser



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Some of you may well remember the sad story of Elvis the Iguana. For those of you not familiar with this case, please take a peek at the video below. Please be mindful that some of the pictures shown are rather harrowing but I promise you it has the happiest of endings so please, persevere with it. 

Elvis The Iguana - YouTube

As you can imagine, cases like this wipe out a rescues very limited funds terrifyingly quickly. 
This year and friend of mine and I have decided that we will throw this, the first annual fundraiser event in aid of Luton Reptile Rescue. 
We are raising funds for this great group of passionate, dedicated and truly wonderful people so that they can continue working miracles, saving lives and helping both people and animals. 

The event will be held at the Working Men's club in Wooburn Green, HP10 0EF.
Parking at the venue itself is limited but there are plenty of places to park with in a few moments walk of the green itself. 

It's going to be a busy, fun-packed afternoon, entry is *free *and most events inside are just a pound!

*Some of the attractions we have on offer include:*
* Face painting, 
* Bouncy Castle, 
* Raffle (which includes some incredible prizes! See the events FB page for more details!) 
* Reptile and mammal handling, 
* Exotic Animal Awareness, including set-up displays
* Craft Fayre
* Reptile related art work
* Pizza cooked while you wait, 
And more!!

A great family day out, there will be something to do for everyone!











Please search "Luton Reptile Rescue Fundraiser Event 2013" on Facebook for more information. 

We hope to see you there!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't find it on Facebook. Have you got a link?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Luton Reptile Rescue Charity Event


----------

